# Bass fishing the basins on Blackwater



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Was poking around in a few of these basins yesterday and found a couple with an entrance i could just squeeze the boat through that opened up into a pretty big, real fishy looking spot. They surprised me being as deep as they were, everywhere was 9-10ft immediately off the grass bank. How would one fish these area? Just work the bottom next to the bank (assuming it goes up under the bank i see) or look for logs/structure out in the open? I don't have much bass experience and was confused by these holes.

Would there be catfish in these basins? current of any type was almost non-existent but there is a little flow.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Which basin? Some that I have been to the water is mostly deep at the entrance and in the channels where the folks that live back there slide their boats through. 

NJD


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

the one i was in is Clear Basin on google maps, the entrance was scraping the sides of my skinny aluminum boat but opened up pretty good as seen on maps and no houses around there.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I would try a Carolina rigged worm, and a topwater plug like a bang o lure or a devils horse, jerk baits and swim baits work well also. Bass like structure. In the summer you have better luck with a deep crank bait though because the water is cooler in the deep, I have had success with the mentioned top water lures early in the am and late eve. Crank baits in the heat. Fish the top water lures from the bank to the boat and the crank baits in deeper water.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing the Basins*

I have much success with a flyrod and popping bug. The previous poster's advice is also sound! C2


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. Any cat fishing to be done in these things?


----------

